# 1989 Maxima Water Pump Install



## 89Maxima89 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Gang,
Im new around here and have a few questions..I own a 1989 Nissan Maxima and my water pump is starting to leak...My question is how hard is it to install a new water pump?Does the timing belt have to be removed in order to replace the water pump?Also what is a fair price a mechanic would charge to replace the water pump?All and any info will be greatly appreciated.


Jon


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

You don't have to remove the belt, maybe the cover. Expect to pay around 200 for an install. It's fairly difficult to get to, but i would do it to save the dough. Good luck.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

89Maxima89 said:


> Hi Gang,
> Im new around here and have a few questions..I own a 1989 Nissan Maxima and my water pump is starting to leak...My question is how hard is it to install a new water pump?Does the timing belt have to be removed in order to replace the water pump?Also what is a fair price a mechanic would charge to replace the water pump?All and any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jon


its fairly simple and u have to remove both top and bottom covers of the timing belt. i got a quote from a shop for $300 with parts and labor but can't remember if it was also with the timing belt. all in all i paid $25 for a new pump and saved me $275 for other goodies. and u don't need to remove the belt although it wouldn't hurt to check to c if it still in good workin' shape if not replace and get it over with.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, you have to remove the belt to get to it.

the bottom (against the engine) timing covers have to come off in order to get the water pump off the engine. There's no way to get the covers off except by removing the timing belt and the cam gears..

expect 3-5 hours of labor to do the job, including installing a new timing belt while you're in there.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah might as well get a new timing belt while you're at it.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> yes, you have to remove the belt to get to it.
> 
> the bottom (against the engine) timing covers have to come off in order to get the water pump off the engine. There's no way to get the covers off except by removing the timing belt and the cam gears..
> 
> expect 3-5 hours of labor to do the job, including installing a new timing belt while you're in there.



when i changed my water pump i did not touch the Timin' belt at all. all i removed were the covers and the accessories but i didn't lay a finger on the belt. it came out fine with no struggle at all.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't see how that can happen, since the timing belt covers actuall go over a couple corners on the pump and you can't remove it...
unless someone went in and trimmed those edges off before you got the engine...


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

The covers definately have to come off, but I don't think the belt has to on the SOHC. I'm fairly sure that I replaced my water pump when I dropped my engine, and I know I didn't change the timing belt(It seemed new).


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> The covers definately have to come off, but I don't think the belt has to on the SOHC. I'm fairly sure that I replaced my water pump when I dropped my engine, and I know I didn't change the timing belt(It seemed new).



i agree on this cuz i didn't have to touch the belt at all. i changed my pump without touchin' the belt. and i noticed that the covers weren't tampered with before it came into my possession <--- (spellin').


----------

